# SMF Facebook contest?



## wimpy69 (Apr 17, 2016)

Just had an offer pop up on site page about a contest to win mac products. Said will offer every Sunday to SMF members for contest. Anybody else receive this? Hack?

I've been getting similar hits once or twice a week since I posted the same question in above post back in April. Yes its only on SMF site and only mobile. Annoying. Gone thru and cleaned phone,still get it.


----------



## jasper7 (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm not sure about any contest, you could try sending Jeff a PM.


----------

